# TreeBob's Wedding Video!



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Essay said:


> Congrats! Feels like only yesterday I was listening to you in that cafe in Chinatown talking about the awesome lady friend. (I hope this is the same one. xD)


I will say probably. I can't really remeber when we did the meetup. I could probably look up the old posts.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

daaaaaaaaawwww c,:


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Congratulations! The photos are beautiful, the bride even more so!


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

Congratulations!

The video is very well done, very good photos and it gives the impression that it was a lovely day.

Much happiness to you both.


----------



## INFJRoanna (Dec 20, 2012)

Congratulations! roud:


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats! This is one of those rare occasions where a knot in a Tree is cause for celebration.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

congrats treebob! i love that song, it makes me all teary eyed. best wishes to you both.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Very beautiful. 

I like the 'zooming slide' style, it worked out nicely to make the pictures more interesting than just a standard slide show.

But I do have to ask -- in a few pics, there is an older man (with white hair) standing on the right side....? How tall is he? He looks very tall compared to everyone else and I was just curious.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Jennywocky said:


> Very beautiful.
> 
> I like the 'zooming slide' style, it worked out nicely to make the pictures more interesting than just a standard slide show.
> 
> But I do have to ask -- in a few pics, there is an older man (with white hair) standing on the right side....? How tall is he? He looks very tall compared to everyone else and I was just curious.


Not sure exactly but he is around 6'4" I guess. He is very big


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats to TreeBob, TreeBobbette, and all 4 ShrubBobs. :happy:


----------

